# Picture: Two dogs joking!



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

kowey said:


> Sorry, can't repeat what they were joking about!...


ah go on.....tell us !!!

looks like you're having as much fun taking pics as they are wrestling around, I'm always taking em as well, bet I've taken over 500 of Tom in the last few weeks and I always love looking at other folk's..............great pic !!!!!!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

When I brought this up, me and my kids just broke out laughing. How fun is this!! They DO LOOK LIKE THEY ARE LAUGHING! You must take 10 zillion to get these good ones.


----------

